# Scanner



## Vale-Feil (14. Juli 2005)

Hallo. Ich weiß das das net hier reingehört, wusste aber net wohin damit.
Und zwar folgendes: Ich suche einen Scanner für Photoshop. Welchen könnt ihr mir da empfehlen. Preis Leistungsverhältinss sollte stimmen.


----------



## ChrisDongov (18. Juli 2005)

Ich würde mal sagen das dass schwer von deinen konkreten Anforderungen abhängt!

Suchst du was was du 1x im Monat benutzen willst und da nur mal kurz ne Kleinigkeit scannst?

Oder willst du regelmäßig Fotos scannen, oder sogar DIAs, und diese dann weiterbearbeiten?

Irgendwas konkreteres sollte von dir schon kommen...


----------



## schutzgeist (18. Juli 2005)

Schließ mich an.
Was soll er können und was darf er kosten.


----------



## Vale-Feil (18. Juli 2005)

Also über den Preis habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht. Und scannen müsste ich vielleicht schon häufiger was, sollte auch ziemlich schnell und gut sein. Dias brauch ich glaub ich keine einscannen. Also nur so Photos, Zeichnung, Geschriebenes und was so dazu gehört.


----------



## Vale-Feil (7. September 2005)

Hallo will mir denn niemand weiter helfen?


----------

